# Marine Aquariums > Treatment  & Symptom Room >  Marine Ich what to look for

## lost

Marine ich is the most common saltwater fish diseases which is caused by  a protozoan named Cryptocaryon irritans. This disease is very easy to  recognize as the symptoms include white spots on the skin, gills and  eyes of the fish.

The other signs include trouble in breathing  and cloudy eyes. Stress and lack of maintenance is the main cause of  Marine ich in fish. One should remember that Marine ich is fatal and  even contagious. Therefore, if you notice these symptoms in any fish,  you should immediately quarantine it.

Medications containing  copper are effective in treating Marine ich at an early age. Marine  velvet, another saltwater fish disease, is similar to Marine ich. The  symptoms are however different as in case of Marine velvet, the spots  are smaller, and even darker than those in case of Marine Ich. However,  the treatment for treating both the diseases is similar.

----------

